# .htaccess schutz mit MySQL user_db



## Friesi (19. September 2002)

Hallo 

Ich wollt mal fragen ob man ein .htaccess Passwort Schutz machen kann wo er den User und das Passwort aus einer MySQL Datenbank holt!

Wie kann ich das ambesten umsetzten ?!

Hab auch zugriff auf die Apache httpd.conf (wenn das weiter helfen sollte) Mehr gesagt hab ich root zugriff auf den ganzen Server  wenn man dadurch das irgendwie umsetzten könnte!

PS: by phpMyAdmin haben die das ja auch irgendwie gemacht! vielleicht dann auch irgendwie mit PHP?!


----------



## loki2002 (10. Oktober 2002)

installiert muss dieses modul sein. (!!!)

in der .htaccess datei schreibst Du folgende Zeilen.

AuthType Basic
AuthName "dein-Bereich(name)"
AuthMySQLHost localhost
AuthMySQLCryptedPasswords off
AuthMySQLDB datenbankname
AuthMySQLUser dein_db_username
AuthMySQLPassword dein_db_passwort
AuthMySQLUserTable db_tabelle
AuthMySQLNameField loginname
AuthMySQLPasswordField password
AuthMySQLKeepAlive Off
<LIMIT GET POST>
require valid-user
</LIMIT>

und sonst nichts.

*edit*
AuthMySQLCryptedPasswords off sollte besser auf 'off' bleiben.. irgendwie gibts probleme mit der MySQL Encryption auch password und md5 funktionieren irgendwie nicht.. k.a woran das liegt.. hat jemand vielleicht ahnung warum das so ist?
*/edit*


----------

